# Hong Kong vs Singapore, Where do you choose to live?



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Ribarca said:


> Reeks of city vs city.
> 
> Anyway, I lived in Hong Kong first and now in Singapore.
> 
> ...


Why do you say that?:? Asia is a large continent, so I'd personally find it hard to describe what is 'real' and not. But maybe I'm misinterpreting.:yes:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

èđđeůx;100366558 said:


> Why do you say that?:? Asia is a large continent, so I'd personally find it hard to describe what is 'real' and not. But maybe I'm misinterpreting.:yes:


Singapore feels very Western to me. That's what I meant.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

BK81 said:


> Singapore is good for europeans who likes quiet and calm. HK is for American/Asian big city lovers who like skyscrapers, a lot of em.


There are much more Europeans than Americans in Hong Kong. I actually think on average Europeans are more at home in Hong Kong. Europeans love compact cities with vibrant city centers and are used to live in small city apartments.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> Singapore feels very Western to me. That's what I meant.


To say HK is The "Real Asia" is debatable. 

HK is still over 95% Chinese though has a significant population of Filipinos, Indonesians, Indian, Pakistani and Nepalese living in the territory. But despite that, the city and it's character is Chinese.

That is not the case with Singapore despite having a Chinese majority.

It is "multicultural" as Chinese, Malay and Indians integrate to each other creating The SG identity.

Each of these race groups has done their contribution to the city-state and are represented in all walks of life including politics, civil services, the armed forces and other various aspects.

In HK, it is still mostly if not all, Chinese.


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

èđđeůx;100366558 said:


> Why do you say that?:? Asia is a large continent, so I'd personally find it hard to describe what is 'real' and not. But maybe I'm misinterpreting.:yes:


I guess he means that Singapore is more westernized than Hong Kong.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

CxIxMaN said:


> I guess he means that Singapore is more westernized than Hong Kong.


HK is also westernized as well. It is where East meets West.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What is with all of the City vs City threads of late? Please stop it, folks!


----------

